# Gel filled pacifiers



## MissMissy (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been looking for the gel filled pacifiers everywhere and cannot find them in any stores.. I have even looked on line and I cant seem to find them anywhere i was wondering if maybe you guys know where to get them, or a link to get them, thought maybe you guys would have better luck or something.. Thanks

just so ya know im talking about having the gel in the nipple part of the pacifiers


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 22, 2008)

I've never even heard of that!!!!!!!! What is the purpose of the gel?


----------



## KatJ (Apr 22, 2008)

I've never heard of them either.


----------



## beaglette (Apr 22, 2008)

Perhaps what you are looking for is the Nuby Gel Pacifier? It's filled with that gel stuff that you can freeze and the baby uses for soothing when teething?

Nuby Gel Pacifier - Stage 2 - 2pk - baby-Wise.com

What are you looking to use it for-- a teething baby? If so, I would kind of steer clear of gel-filled pacifiers and would opt for the Raz=Berry Teether found here:

RaZ-Berry Teether

Good luck finding them, however...ha




ebay has them and I'm sure you could find them elsewhere if you googled hard enough





Hope this helps!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## MissMissy (Apr 22, 2008)

not for teething no.. my mother told me that the ones with the gel where the only ones my brother and i would take and i remember them and loved them when we baby sat my cousin, and would love to have them for my baby


----------



## Aprill (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Missy!!

I really wouldnt suggest a gel filled pacifier. I recommend the soothie.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah Aprill, I was thinking she meant the soothie, but they're not gel-filled. I don't know...


----------



## beaglette (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Missy!!
I really wouldnt suggest a gel filled pacifier. I recommend the soothie.

Except those bounce so horribly (but babies DO love them! Mine are HOOKED!) The wubbanubs are a great alternative for the soothies-- they are a soothie with a stuffed animal, of sorts, attached- looks so cute in the baby's mouth! 
The soothies are a good pacifier-- the bouncing just drives me nutso, however!

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## Aprill (Apr 22, 2008)

Haha!! I might have to try those one day





I always loved the soothie until one day it rolled away in Walmart LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 22, 2008)

Maverick has never been a pacifier baby. Nor is he a thumb sucker.

You have no idea how ecstatic both of those facts makes me.

Be careful with gel filled pacifiers. i would hate to think what would happen if it ever explodes. maybe a reason they aren't so prevalent on the market.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:
Maverick has never been a pacifier baby. Nor is he a thumb sucker.You have no idea how ecstatic both of those facts makes me.

That is so good I had my daughter on the pacifier for only 2 months than took it away , theres really no need for it &amp; I never give my son one now Either! I just hate to see kids hooked on those things especially when they get big past the age of 1!!!!


----------



## Terri DelMasso (Jul 20, 2013)

ok so did you find any?? i used them for my kids years ago and they were the best only ones that the nursing baby would take now my granddtr is in need of them was hoping that you found some


----------



## Terri DelMasso (Jul 20, 2013)

ok so did you find any?? i used them for my kids years ago and they were the best only ones that the nursing baby would take now my granddtr is in need of them was hoping that you found some


----------



## Old school (Aug 17, 2019)

I know exactly what your talking about. I use to use the gel filled pacifier’s for my kid’s. Needless to say there all grown now. They work great and where the only one my kids would suck on. Here’s what happened. They discontinued them in 2002 - 2003. They became a hazard because they started busting open and baby’s and kid’s where  getting sick., so they discontinued them.


----------

